# Dog food recipe?



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I know I read one person on here posted her dog food recipe. I am looking to try it along with his holistic dog food 50.00 every two weeks is killing our budget.He's all muscle and healthy. SO if you read my post and your the person who posted your recipe i cant find it. I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

On the pet forum, at the top, is a sticky on raw feeding. Try looking there.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I found this on http://viewtoponder.blogspot.com/ dated Sept. 2, 2011
check out the wellpet site.

Satin Balls - The Original Recipe for Dogs!

Source: Wellpet.com

Ingredients
10 pounds hamburger meat [the cheapest kind]
1 lg. box of Total cereal
1 lg. box oatmeal
1 jar of wheat germ
1 1/4 cup veg oil
1 1/4 cup of unsulfured molasses
10 raw eggs AND shells
10 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
pinch of salt

Mix all ingredients together, much like you would a meatloaf.
Divide into 10 quart freezer bags and freeze. Thaw as needed and feed raw!

Uses/Remarks from some who have used them:
"All my dogs go crazy over this stuff...but you have to be careful, it will put weight on the dogs pretty fast if you feed enough..."
"...It will put on the weight, make the coats soft and blue black (on black dogs at least, that's all I have)."
"The dogs stop all the itching and chewing at their coats/skin, their eyes get this bright look and the energy level goes out the roof ..."

Comments
Per the information received after having the Satin Balls recipe checked by several vets/labs:
Satin Balls is a total canine diet. It can be feed by itself or as a supplement, for however long you wish. My dogs have been on Satin Balls for over a year; the only time that I have fed it alone is when I had a sick dog needing to be built up or an underweight dog that I plan on showing.
The only problem with feeding it by itself is figuring out the amount. It will put weight on a dog in a few days... that's why it is so great to feed just before a show. If you have a dog that is in good weight, but you just want to build coat/endurance, you would have to figure out how much to feed (cal per kg), or you would end up with a fat dog in a very short time...
"I have been playing with the recipe. I now use the Knox Joint Gelatin instead of the plain Knox unflavored gelatin. Since this is high in Vitamin C and protein, and is good for the joints, it would be good for the dogs. They don't seem to mind the added flavor.
I am also adding Flaxseed oil.They probably don't need the added oil, but so far I have not seen it hurt anything..."


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Westbrook, but how much to feed? I will further check, initially I didnt see it on the blog.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I didn't either. but it looks like a pretty good recipe.

Take a look at how much this person suggests when starting out

http://www.heartlandgdr.org/satin_balls.htm

another suggests feeding it as a suppliment
http://amysacres.com/docskingshepherd/recipeforsatinballs.pdf

I feed raw w/free feeding kibble. I do add pumpkin to their food for fiber, looks like they get this with the cereals.

I have a meat grinder and wish it could grind bones into bonemeal.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have used Satin Balls several times in the past to help thin dogs gain weight, or as a supplement for my hubby's Weims during busy hunting season....

Great lil supplement, but by no means would I consider it a complete diet.....JMO

I've fed it in addition to RAW, but they were also getting a variety of meat, bones & organs so all of their vitamin & mineral needs were being met......I've fed them with fosters on kibble, but once again, they were eating kibble & only getting 1-3 satin balls per day as a supplement to help gain weight.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

I am planning on making this up but have a couple of quick questions:

How many ounces is 1 jar of wheat germ?
How much in a large box of oatmeal?

I tend to buy in bulk, so cups/ounces etc would be helpful. Even the Total size would be nice since they like to shrink the boxes.

Thank you very much!


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds pretty good. Just wondering what others think. We feed a little organ meat each week as well as raw bones. In real cold weather, when we ran sled dogs, we added raw chicken fat on top of the food.


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

I just started making dog food for my dogs.I followed the recipe .I made it in loaf pans. I used canned salmon and garbanzo beans because that's what I had on hand.I added whole cooked eggs that I ran through the food processor also.My recipe filled three loaf pans.when it was cooked I sliced it in twelve pieces(each pan).Then I placed it on cookie sheets in the oven while the oven cooled.Then I put it in the dehydrator.They dried solid and then I rehydrate them with whey.The dogs like them and it's pretty reasonably priced.I think I'll keep tweaking this but it's a "keeper".


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

I too would like to know how much to feed pr lb of dog. 
For the oatmeal & wheat germ (we subsituted flax meal) I just kind of guessed at it as a box of oatmeal or a jar of germ can mean different amounts. 
Our boys look better, we've been feeding it for a couple of months now. They do get good kibble every other evening & Satin Balls in the morning. 
One coat is clearing up (hot spots) and he is much more alert & energetic.


----------

